# Juke box



## Old Benedetto (26 Gennaio 2009)

Ho ritenuto di chiudere la discussione Juke box/Cineteca per aprire due threads autonomi: uno sulla musica pop rock e l'altro sul cinema.

Questo è quello musicale: sbizzarriamoci alla grande. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Unica preghiera: peace not war qui dentro, grazie


----------



## Old Benedetto (26 Gennaio 2009)

*Lou Reed*

Qualcuna al cui giudizio tengo molto mi ha sorprendentemente definito in un certo qual modo .... perverso.

Non posso non dedicarle questo piccolo capolavoro della perversione.

Signore e Signori

Mr. Vicious himeslf ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=T0c8Q6doiJI

Vicious
You hit me with a flower
You do it every hour
Ohh, baby youre so vicious

Vicious
You want me to hit you with a stick
But all Ive gots a guitar pick
Huh... baby youre so vicious

When I watch you come
I just want to run far away
Youre not the kind of person
Around whom I want to stay

When I see you comin down the street
I step on your hands and I mangle your feet
Youre not the kind of person that I wanna meet
Oh, baby, youre so vicious

Vicious
You hit me with a flower
You do it every hour
Ohh, baby youre so vicious

Vicious
Hey, why dont you swallow razor blades
You must think Im some kinda gay blade
But baby, youre so vicious
When I watch you comin
I just have to run
Youre not good and you certainly arent very much fun
When I see you walkin down the street
I step on your hand and I mangle your feet
Youre not the kind of person that I even wanna meet
cause youre so vicious

Vicious
Vicious...


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Gennaio 2009)

La bellezza del rock non sono mai riuscito a percepirla.
A me piacciono i cantautori.


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

Bene Giobbe.
Posterai canzoni, testi o opinioni sui cantautori.
Non è reato, tranquillo.
Anzi, ci piace.
Ciao


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Grandissima...*

... altro che quelle di oggi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TC8EZ8dlF2c&feature=PlayList&p=0E5A2EC5E3887B27&playnext=1&index=6


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Gennaio 2009)

ieri ho saputo che the stranglers hanno fatto un concerto in italia...
ho visto un pezzetto di concerto in tv. sono ancora strabravi!!!
sentirli suonare golden brown mi ha regalato una bella emozione...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIHBUGvAUMo


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

*ALLORA*

Un buongiorno da zio Frank (Zappa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) non puo mancare

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zsdyiCD3AMY

















​


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo​ Piece of my  heart​ Oh, come on, come on, come on, come on!
Didn't  I make you feel like you were the only man -yeah!
Didn't I give you nearly  everything that a woman possibly can ?
Honey, you know I did!
And each  time I tell myself that I, well I think Ìve had enough,
But Ìm gonna show  you, baby, that a woman can be tough.
I want you to come on, come on, come  on, come on and take it,
Take it!
Take another little piece of my heart  now, baby!
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart now,  darling, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Oh, oh, have a!
Have another little piece of my  heart now, baby,
You know you got it if it makes you feel good,
Oh, yes  indeed.
Yoùre out on the streets looking good,
And baby deep down in your  heart I guess you know that it ain't right,
Never, never, never, never,  never, never hear me when I cry at night,
Babe, I cry all the time!
And  each time I tell myself that I, well I can't stand the pain,
But when you  hold me in your arms, Ìll sing it once again.
Ìll say come on, come on, come  on, come on and take it!
Take it!
Take another little piece of my heart  now, baby.
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart now,  darling, yeah,
Oh, oh, have a!
Have another little piece of my heart now,  baby,
You know you got it, child, if it makes you feel good.
I need you to  come on, come on, come on, come on and take it,
Take it!
Take another  little piece of my heart now, baby!
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little  bit of my heart, now darling, yeah, c'mon now.
Oh, oh, have a
Have another  little piece of my heart now, baby.
You know you got it -whoahhhhh!!
Take  it!
Take it! Take another little piece of my heart now, baby,
Oh, oh,  break it!
Break another little bit of my heart, now darling, yeah, yeah,  yeah,
Yeah,
Oh, oh, have a
Have another little piece of my heart now,  baby, hey,
You know you got it, child, if it makes you feel  good.







​


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Il grunge*

un gruppo che non c'è più, forse i più innovativi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz8ctHV3nwA

Alice in Chains No Excuses


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Belli sì*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> un gruppo che non c'è più, forse i più innovativi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz8ctHV3nwA
> 
> Alice in Chains No Excuses


ma i più innovativi ..... non quotolo, sorry !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

_Tu stive 'nzieme a n'ato 
je te guardaje 
primma 'e da' 'o tiempo all'uocchie 
pe' s'annammura' 
già s'era fatt' annanze 'o core. 
A me, a me 
'o ssaje comme fa 'o core 
a me, a me 
quann' s'è annamurato. 

Tu stive 'nzieme a me 
je te guardavo e me ricevo 
comm' sarrà successo ca è fernuto 
ma je nun m'arrenn' 
ce voglio pruva'. 
Poi se facette annanze 'o core 
e me ricette: 
"Tu vuoje pruvà? 
E pruova, je me ne vaco!" 
'O ssaje comme fa 'o core 
quann s'è sbagliato_


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

Now that I've lost everything to you, 
you say you want to start something new, 
and it's breaking my heart you're leaving, 
baby I'm grieving. 

But if you wanna leave take good care, 
hope you have a lot of nice things to wear, 
but then a lot of nice things turn bad out there. 

Oh baby baby it's a wild world, 
it's hard to get by just upon a smile. 
Oh baby baby it's a wild world. 

I'll always remember you like a child, girl. 
You know I've seen a lot of what the world can do, 
and it's breaking my heart in two, 
cause I never want to see you sad girl, 
don't be a bad girl, 
but if you want to leave take good care, 
hope you make a lot of nice friends out there, 
but just remember there's a lot of bad and beware, 
beware, 

Oh baby baby it's a wild world, 
it's hard to get by just upon a smile 
Oh baby baby it's a wild world, 
and I'll always remember you like a child, girl. 

Baby I love you, but if you wanna leave take good care, 
hope you make a lot of nice friends out there, 
but just remember there's a lot of bad, 
and beware, beware, 

oh baby baby it's a wild world, 
it's hard to get by just upon a smile. 
Oh baby baby it's a wild world, 
and I'll always remember you like a child, girl.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Febbraio 2009)

What do you get when you fall in love?
A guy with a pin to burst your bubble
That's what you get for all your trouble
I'll never fall in love again
I'll never fall in love again

What do you get when you kiss a girl
You get enough germs to catch pneumonia
After you do, she'll never phone you
I'll never fall in love again
I'll never fall in love again

Don't tell me what it's all about
'Cause I've been there and I'm glad I'm out
Out of those chains those chains that bind you
That is why I'm here to remind you

What do you get when you give your heart
You get it all broken up and battered
That's what you get, a heart that's shattered
I'll never fall in love again
I'll never fall in love again

Out of those chains those chains that bind you
That is why I'm here to remind you

What do you get when you fall in love?
You only get lies and pain and sorrow
So for at least until tomorrow
I'll never fall in love again
I'll never fall in love again

I'll never fall in love again
I'll never fall in love again


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> What do you get when you fall in love?
> A guy with a pin to burst your bubble
> That's what you get for all your trouble
> I'll never fall in love again
> ...


 Ah Bacharach


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah Bacharach


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...............*

A Michael Jackson

Comunque la si pensi, la fine di un'epoca


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtyJbIOZjS8&feature=featured


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

per me questa è una delle migliori 

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex30DYwQlHU

l'ultimo pezzo non riesco a stare ferma.....


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

Per me questa 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG5NhkxQJQc&feature=fvst


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Comunque tutti i video erano strepitosi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*

In duetto con Mick Satrapo Jagger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PArDp5YBCs

Stesso brano, ma questa volta cantato in coppia con Freddy Mercury

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9_BwMtPeWU

Those guys used to rock !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

*la mia preferita*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WjOn5TNjBM&feature=channel


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WjOn5TNjBM&feature=channel




stordita, l'ho messa prima io dicendo che è la mia preferita


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stordita, l'ho messa prima io dicendo che è la mia preferita


e lo so, ma non posso scrivere che è anche la mia?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e lo so, ma non posso scrivere che è anche la mia?



no
quoti me e ti genufletti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no
> quoti me e ti genufletti


non posso, ho il ginocchio fasciato. Ho fatto un volo dall'ultimo gradino della scala, mentre mettevo la tenda


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non posso, ho il ginocchio fasciato. Ho fatto un volo dall'ultimo gradino della scala, mentre mettevo la tenda


oh Madonnina santa!!mi levi la pelle dal chiulo a furia di farmi preoccupare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





va bhè, usa la faccina degli applausi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh Madonnina santa!!mi levi la pelle dal chiulo a furia di farmi preoccupare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho fatto una specie di volo dell'angelo, comunque fa niente poteva andare peggio....se doveva accadere, meglio ora che tra 15 giorni....dvo andare a un matrimonio e mettere un vestito col ginocchio gonfio e viola m'avrebbe dato fastidio....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho fatto una specie di volo dell'angelo, comunque fa niente poteva andare peggio....se doveva accadere, meglio ora che tra 15 giorni....dvo andare a un matrimonio e mettere un vestito col ginocchio gonfio e viola m'avrebbe dato fastidio....


 
A te, un regalo che mi pare più he mai necessario. A buon intenditor ....


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Giugno 2009)

*mj*

un talento straordinario per il canto anche se non era il mio genere.
stesso talento di george michael.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> un talento straordinario per il canto anche se non era il mio genere.
> stesso talento di george michael.
















ma sei fuori??
mi paragoni jackson a george michael??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> A te, un regalo che mi pare più he mai necessario. A buon intenditor ....


 voglio buttare quello che ho. me l'ha regalato mia suocera...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> voglio buttare quello che ho. me l'ha regalato mia suocera...


 
E' col malocchio, sicuro. Non  l'hai buttato subito? Sii pazz ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*..........*

Sentiamoci qualcosa, va.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

Un pezzo che non può mancare in ogni discografia che si rispetti ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLK4wOU1q6w


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

Pure questo.
c'è il testo per lasciarsi trasportare e cantare

Non fate i finti snob, godete, gaudeamus igitur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E4PWHTS4BA


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

Non posso farne a meno, cercate di capire, sangue del mio sangue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWZPZZtRN0c


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

Passaimo ad altro

gli albori del punk (?) nostrano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko0Z8Vyr-1U


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei fuori??
> mi paragoni jackson a george michael??


non ho capito in cosa trovi azzardato il paragone.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho capito in cosa trovi azzardato il paragone.


sono due mondi diversi..
come paragonare vasco a nek


----------

